# Marijuana now legal in NYC. Will the TLC still test for pot?



## CuriousUberDriver

NYC legalized marijuana on this historic day of March 31st 2021. Will the TLC (Taxi and Limousine Commission) still test for marijuana if it's now legal to consume?


----------



## Uber's Guber

Any transportation law that has federal oversight will be intolerant of marijuana usage, and that goes for recreational and medical purposes.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Well there's an issue. 1 drink of alcohol completely clears your system in 1.5 hours. (depending on body weight) so the reality is that you can have a beer with dinner at 5:00 pm and by 9:00 pm be able to blow zero.

The problem is that with THC testing it's apparently hard to tell the difference between being currently high and being high yesterday.

Quite literally it's very easy to tell if you smoked a joint in the last few days but very difficult to prove that you smoked a joint an hour ago and not 2 days ago.


Put's them in a tough situation and I suspect that they will have to treat ANY positive test the same as a positive breathalyzer while on duty. IE your SOL.

And even if they use the testing with the shortest window for pot, it's still only seeing you as having toked up in the last 48 hours, which means that effectively ...


Due to the testing limitations if you get screened and did it the same week they will have to fail you just as hard as if they caught you smoking pot in the airport staging lot (for example).


----------



## CarpeNoctem

Hopefully, with more legalization, they will be able to do more research for developing more accurate testing to determine real time intoxication levels.

But yeah, even in places where it has been legal for some time, a lot of companies still don't allow it.


----------



## Amos69

Who bought licenses????


This is a cash cow


----------



## UberBastid

CuriousUberDriver said:


> NYC legalized marijuana on this historic day of March 31st 2021. Will the TLC (Taxi and Limousine Commission) still test for marijuana if it's now legal to consume?


Good question.
They do in California.

And the reasoning?
Beer is legal too, but you can't be under the influence at work.
Since THC distillate is detectable for up to TWO WEEKS after use, then the 'user' is 'under the influence' for that entire two weeks.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue

CuriousUberDriver said:


> NYC legalized marijuana on this historic day of March 31st 2021. Will the TLC (Taxi and Limousine Commission) still test for marijuana if it's now legal to consume?


It isn't "legal" per say, New York just won't prosecute. It's still illegally federally. I would hope the TLC would test because its still DUI.


----------



## Amos69

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> It isn't "legal" per say, New York just won't prosecute. It's still illegally federally. I would hope the TLC would test because its still DUI.


It is legal per se in New York. So very legal, they are expunging simple past possession convictions.

yes driving under the influence will still be illegal.


----------



## ABQuber

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well there's an issue. 1 drink of alcohol completely clears your system in 1.5 hours. (depending on body weight) so the reality is that you can have a beer with dinner at 5:00 pm and by 9:00 pm be able to blow zero.
> 
> The problem is that with THC testing it's apparently hard to tell the difference between being currently high and being high yesterday.
> 
> Quite literally it's very easy to tell if you smoked a joint in the last few days but very difficult to prove that you smoked a joint an hour ago and not 2 days ago.
> 
> Put's them in a tough situation and I suspect that they will have to treat ANY positive test the same as a positive breathalyzer while on duty. IE your SOL.
> 
> And even if they use the testing with the shortest window for pot, it's still only seeing you as having toked up in the last 48 hours, which means that effectively ...
> 
> Due to the testing limitations if you get screened and did it the same week they will have to fail you just as hard as if they caught you smoking pot in the airport staging lot (for example).


More simple than that. I have a card for medical pot but I'm also a class A CDL holder. Means I can't smoke period, since weed is still illegal on a federal level.

That's basically what it boils down to. Until it's legal on a federal level, it's nearly impossible to get any driving job that reports to the D.O.T..

Independents can get away with it easier than company people, but if DOT pops you with a random, buh bye.


----------



## tohunt4me

CuriousUberDriver said:


> NYC legalized marijuana on this historic day of March 31st 2021. Will the TLC (Taxi and Limousine Commission) still test for marijuana if it's now legal to consume?


ALCOHOL IS LEGAL.

DO THEY TEST FOR IT ?


----------



## Amos69

ABQuber said:


> More simple than that. I have a card for medical pot but I'm also a class A CDL holder. Means I can't smoke period, since weed is still illegal on a federal level.
> 
> That's basically what it boils down to. Until it's legal on a federal level, it's nearly impossible to get any driving job that reports to the D.O.T..
> 
> Independents can get away with it easier than company people, but if DOT pops you with a random, buh bye.


All very true. Beyond that I had to relinquish my CDL when I received my Washington State Cannabis growers license. Three months after my company was awarded our two licenses I received a notice of appeal to plead my case for reinstatement. I was like WHAT? Turns out that my CDL was revoked the week after we got them. National License.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue

If y


Amos69 said:


> It is legal per se in New York. So very legal, they are expunging simple past possession convictions.
> 
> yes driving under the influence will still be illegal.


If you can be arrested and charged for it, is it really legal?


----------



## Amos69

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> If y
> 
> If you can be arrested and charged for it, is it really legal?


yes.
the gubermint is rarely right.

States still have autonomy.


----------



## Alltel77

I don't see a problem with this as long as you are not going into work stoned or driving stoned. I don't buy the "I drive/work better stoned." Same goes with alcohol. I was never that much into pot but was a daily pot smoker (after work) several years ago. I think it's a good sleep aid but that's about it. I've watched too many former friends change and their lives revolve around weed, going to hang out with them became annoying because 90% of the conversation was about weed and the other 10% about how easy their security jobs are in a booth.


----------



## UberBastid

tohunt4me said:


> ALCOHOL IS LEGAL.
> 
> DO THEY TEST FOR IT ?


They do in my state.
If you've been involved in a serious accident, or if you are suspected of driving while under the influence of it.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue

Amos69 said:


> yes.
> the gubermint is rarely right.
> 
> States still have autonomy.


You can still be arrested and charged for it, even with that autonomy.


----------



## Amos69

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> You can still be arrested and charged for it, even with that autonomy.


But you won't. The FBI and BoATF are not going into states to violate their autonomy.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue

Amos69 said:


> But you won't. The FBI and BoATF are not going into states to violate their autonomy.


You will if they are investigating your for trafficking across state borders or you use the USPS to sell or receive your product. All they need is to prove jurisdiction and you are toast.


----------



## Amos69

8 Minute Ad Revenue said:


> You will if they are investigating your for trafficking across state borders or you use the USPS to sell or receive your product. All they need is to prove jurisdiction and you are toast.


Not really.

You just think that.

Yes if you break your states laws they will crack down on you. If you are doing illegal things and other illegal things then the feds might get involved.

If you are abiding by your states laws you have no issues and WILL NOT be bothered by the Feds


----------



## UberBastid

Amos69 said:


> if you break your states laws they will crack down on you. If you are doing illegal things and other illegal things then the feds might get involved.
> 
> If you are abiding by your states laws you have no issues and WILL NOT be bothered by the Feds


My step-son, who at the time was about 25, was dirt bike riding on federal land (legally) with a few of his buddies.
A National Park Ranger saw a roach in his ashtray and wrote him up for it. Summons to appear in Federal Court. 
He appeared and decided to "stand mute", in other words ... say nuthin about nuthin. No plea, nothing.

Judge was pissed AT THE RANGER. 
"Why do you clog my calendar with this crap? _You_ don't have anything better to do? Because I do."

He told step son, "I am going to enter a plea in your behalf of 'no contest', and I find you not guilty. Be careful out there, there's a lot of guys like this out there ..." motioning with his thumb towards the ranger.


----------



## ANT 7

Also depends on how fat you are in terms of THC testing......as well as metabolism.


----------



## welikecamping

"Since THC distillate is detectable for up to TWO WEEKS after use, then the 'user' is 'under the influence' for that entire two weeks."

According to this logic, I've been stoned for the last 30 years, at a minimum :woot:


----------



## Dst Rain

Just got a TLC email that's says TLC won't look for marijuana in the annual drug test anymore lol


----------

